# Sie haben immer Hunger



## cpt.nemo (15. Juni 2011)

Aber kann man solchen Augen widerstehen


----------



## ONYX (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sie haben immer Hunger*

SÜß


----------



## DaniJeep (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sie haben immer Hunger*

Hallo auch aus München!
Ich kann bei unseren Dicken auch nie widerstehen, wenn sie so lieb gucken und muss einfach ein wenig Futter in den Teich werfen!  Aber bei dem Wetter macht das ja auch nichts aus, sollen ja wachsen im Sommer!
LG Dani aus dem Münchner Umland!


----------



## VolkerN (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sie haben immer Hunger*

Hoi Brigitte,

neeeeeeeee ...da kann man unmoeglich widerstehen !  

schaut einfach suess aus


----------



## Koipaar (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sie haben immer Hunger*

Hallo Brigitte,

bei solchen Blicken kann niemand widerstehen, diese Erfahrung machen wir auch regelmäßig. Jede Willensstärke hat einmal ein Ende. 

Grüße vom Rhein, Christoph


----------



## willi1954 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sie haben immer Hunger*

Moin

ich kenn da auch einen, der immer Hunger hat 

LG Willi


----------



## Matrixer (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sie haben immer Hunger*

Hi,

geht mir genau so, wenn 50cm purer Hunger auf mich zu kommen. 

 

LG Heiko


----------



## Doc (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sie haben immer Hunger*

Ich hab gestern ein unglaublich süßes Bild geschossen, wollte es auch schon hochladen, aber das findet man dann wieder überall ... und ein Promi soll er ja nicht werden  ... aber es ist zu geil^^ ... wie schützt Ihr denn so Eure Bilder (z.B. auch bei Facebook) oder anderen?


----------



## Joerg (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sie haben immer Hunger*

Hunger - was ist das? 
Meine letzten Nachzuchten werden bald aus der IH in den Teich entlassen.
An der Scheibe ist das betteln um Futter sehr intensiv. Fütterung 4-8 mal täglich.
Das die Wachstumsbedingungen recht gut waren, sind einige schon auf knapp 40cm gewachsen.


----------



## Olli.P (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sie haben immer Hunger*

Hi Markus,

ich nehme dann, wenn's sein muss Bildschutz habe das schon vor längerer Zeit erst probiert und dann mal gekauft..............


----------



## cpt.nemo (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sie haben immer Hunger*

Hallo Markus,
wenn du uns schon so vorschwärmst von deinem süßen Bild, dann zeig es doch.
Oder schämt sich dein Fisch?


----------



## Doc (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sie haben immer Hunger*

Ok ... vll. trauen sich die Fische ja 

Vll. kann mir ja noch jmd. sagen, welche Art KOI die schwarzen sind? In etwa 15cm lang, aber ich bekomm die einfach nicht fotografiert 

Hoffe die Bilder gefallen Euch!


----------



## Sveni (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sie haben immer Hunger*

Hallo zusammen,

zum Thema Hunger hab ich auch noch was....

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## scholzi (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sie haben immer Hunger*

Hi Leute
na dann will ich auch mal....eben geschossen! Der Yamabuki ist nicht wirklich so fett 
   
 
Das Wasser kocht beim Füttern 


			
				Doc schrieb:
			
		

> welche Art KOI die schwarzen sind?


der Schwarz/goldene dürfte ein chost koi sein..
Nebenprodunkt einer Varietät/Züchtung


----------



## nico1985 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sie haben immer Hunger*



> von Joerg
> Hunger - was ist das?
> Meine letzten Nachzuchten werden bald aus der IH in den Teich entlassen.
> An der Scheibe ist das betteln um Futter sehr intensiv. Fütterung 4-8 mal täglich.
> Das die Wachstumsbedingungen recht gut waren, sind einige schon auf knapp 40cm gewachsen.



40cm in einem jahr?


----------



## Doc (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sie haben immer Hunger*



scholzi schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> na dann will ich auch mal....eben geschossen! Der Yamabuki ist nicht wirklich so fett
> Anhang anzeigen 88726 Anhang anzeigen 88727
> Anhang anzeigen 88728
> ...



Den Ghost meine ich nicht, man sieht sie teilweise im Bild ... schwer zu fotografieren ... sind komplett schwarz mit weißen Rändern an den Flossen


----------



## S.Reiner (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sie haben immer Hunger*

Hallo Doc  deine Koi  Düsseldorf ist nicht so weit für en am Teich on


----------



## Kaje (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sie haben immer Hunger*

Wie macht ihr das, dass Eure Kois so schnell und auf diese Größen von 40cm wachsen?
Meine Kois sind nach 3 Jahren ca. 20-25 cm groß, obwohl ich teures Futter verwende und auch versuche mehrmals am Tag (abhängig von der Wassertemp) zu füttern.
Außer im Winter bei unter 5 Grad, wird bei mir nicht mehr gefüttert.


----------



## Annett (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sie haben immer Hunger*

Hallo Jens.

Denke das Wachstum liegt auch an so Dingen wie "Potential=Züchter" und Wasserwerten (Wasserwechsel?).
Futter allein ist sicherlich nicht der limitierende Faktor.


----------



## cpt.nemo (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sie haben immer Hunger*

Hallo Jens.
Der Asagi auf meinem Foto war mit einem Jahr schon ca. 25 cm groß. Und so klein will er ja nicht bleiben. Gegen den ist mein Chagoi, was Verfressenheit anbetrifft, ein Waisenknabe.


----------



## Kaje (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sie haben immer Hunger*

Hallo Annett & Birgitte,

meine Wasserwerte sind alle im grünen Bereich. Wasserwechsel habe ich daher bisher keinen machen müssen. Nur wenn die verdunstung aufgrund der sommerlichen Temp. zu hoch waren, hänge ich mal kurz den Gartenschlauch hinein, um das Niveau wieder auszugleichen.. 

Mmh.. verstehe nicht, wie ihr es schafft, dass die Kois bei euch so schnell wachsen.. dabei achte ich schon auf einen hochwertigen Trockenfuttermix und mische auch verschiedene Sorten und versuche wenn möglich und abhängig von der Wassertemp.mehrmals am Tag zu füttern.


----------



## cpt.nemo (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sie haben immer Hunger*

Hallo Jens,
ich muss natürlich auch dazu sagen, daß meine den ganzen Winter ohne Pause durchgefressen haben.


----------



## jolantha (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sie haben immer Hunger*

Hallo Jens,
nicht alle Fische wachsen unentwegt, es kommt natürlich auch immer auf die Abstammung an. Ich habe auch Einige, die anstatt in die Länge zu wachsen, nur immer in die Breite gehen !! Einen Koi von mir könnte man glatt für einen Kugelfisch halten ! Vielleicht  ist er ja auch schwanger ??? Ich finde die Größe auch nicht so wichtig, wichtiger ist doch, daß sie gesund sind. ( Ich bin auch nur 158 cm groß und es macht mir gar nichts aus )


----------



## tipit (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

ich möchte auch gerne meinen Beitrag zu diesem Thema bringen, zumal im Teich einfach alles in Ordnung ist.

Das freut einem dann immer wieder.
Bei diesem Thema wäre  sicherlich auch ein *Austausch* gut , was  *Ihr* so hauptsächlich füttert.

*ALSO : WAS FÜTTERT IHR DENN SO , WAS SIND EURE BESONDEREN TIPS*

Wir haben einen Futtermix, der nennt sich KOI SPEZIAL FUTTERMIX 6mm und beinhaltet
Rohprotein 36%; Rohfett 5% Rohfaser 2,2% Asche 6,3%.

Das Futter wird vor der Hauptfütterung in Wasser 5-10 Min eingeweicht und dann auf 2x pro Tag gefüttert. Die Fische haben wohl eine innere Uhr, denn zu diesen Zeiten stehen die schon an der ESSENSAUSGABE und halten Schilder hoch mit dem Slogan :

*GEBT MIR FUTTER!*

Ansonsten gibt es zwischendurch ein paar Tropfen B-Komplex-Vitaminstärkung unters Futter gemischt, welche ich aus dem Kio-Fachhandel beziehe.

Dann kommt noch die tägliche Begrüßung mit ein paar Belohnungsleckerlies.
Das sind solche gewöhnlichen Weizen-Sojaschroth-Maisflips, die als Teichfutter im Baumarkt
verkauft werden.
*Aber: Die Kois stehen darauf.*
Das möchte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten.

ERSTE BLICKKONTAKTE    /    BEGRÜßUNG   /   LECKEREIEN   /


----------

